# PDF mit RollOver Zoom erstellen



## apfel007 (19. April 2007)

Moin zusammen! Wer von Euch hat schon mal interaktive PDF's erstellt?

Ich würde gerne eine Grafiken im PDF zoomen, wenndie Maus darüber fährt. Wie auf Websites..
Was muß ich tun? Ich finde keinen Ansatz *Schnief*

Gruß Apfel007


----------

